# Gulf Shores



## Trmaggie98 (May 19, 2016)

Has anyone wade fished the Gulf Shore,AL area?


Tim Millstid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I see people bank fishing the Perdido Key pass. You can't wade out far on the beaches. Not like Galveston were you can wade out several 100 yards.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I have. Long time but I remember catching lots of big tourist tarpon throwing heavy fast sinking "sea hawks". Beautiful beaches and gin clear waters. I would do it again.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I have fished off the beaches several years ago. I caught some of the largest whiting that I have ever seen. Just a few small reds. Using dead shrimp. Just take that main road (don't remember the name) in town until it ends and turn right at the last street before water. You don't have to go far to see some beach parking areas. You can also drive until road ends. Locals have told me that is a good area for reds. I tried it a couple of times without success. If you are camping the state park is very good. I must be having a senior moment because I cannot remember names. But before you get to Gulf Shores is a very good restraunt where they throw rolls. I think it is called Lowery's.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

lamberts


----------

